# Kopfhörer macht plötzlich komische Geräusche



## Eselers (6. Dezember 2012)

*Kopfhörer macht plötzlich komische Geräusche*

Hallo Leute, seit heute macht mein Headset plötzlich komische Geräusche.. Woran dies liegen kann keine Ahnung.
Das Geräusch ist wie folgt, es hört sich ungefähr an wie dieses hier Sound-Effects - Heart Beating - YouTube

Nur sind die Schläge in die länge gezogen und es kommt manchmal 2x, manchmal 3x, und so weiter.. In unregelmäßigen Abständen.

Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung wodran das liegen kann, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Headset: Medusa NX 5.1


----------



## NatokWa (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kopfhörer macht plötzlich komische Geräusche*

Schon die Soundkarte als Fehlerquelle ausgeschloßen ? Evtl das Micro auf "Wiedergabe" geschaltet das du es selbst höhren kannst ?


----------

